# Lionel LW 125 watt transformer



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

I got the transformer yesterday that I had gotten off of ebay, and hooked it up. It sounds good, very low hum, looks in real good condition. As far as operation goes, a VAST improvement over the 80 watt I was trying to use. Now, the lights in the loco don't work, didn't on the 80 watter either, but thought that was because of the low wattage. The horn doesn't work on the 125 watt. When I push the horn button the only thing that happens is that the loco speeds up. Other than these two things, the loco runs great. I have ordered an operating manual but haven't gotten it yet, so don't know if these two problems are just a hookup thing or something with the transformer. Any thoughts here? Thanks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Some general info on transformers and your LW. Could be a wiring issue ...

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=630

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=658

Click on individual pages to open as pdf's.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Many of the old transformers need the selenium rectifier disk replaced, that could be your issue. Put a load on the transformer (1-2 amps, I use an old automotive bulb) and hit the first stage whistle (move the handle just until it increases the voltage, then measure the DC voltage on the track output. You should be over a volt of DC, which will drop to perhaps less than 1/2 a volt when you run the whistle to the full stop.


----------

